# Introducing Legend



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend (and his brother Harley and sister Anastazia) arrived safe and sound from Tennessee on Sunday night. Legend is the sable. At first they were a little shell-shocked, kind of whiny and spent a lot of time huddling between my legs (it has seriously been snowing here for like two weeks straight!) but in the past few days they have settled in and are going up/down the stair, chasing each other around 2' deep snow in the yard, and grabbing anything they can sink their teeth into.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

So sweet!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Nikon babies??!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

:wub: Legend is stunning. The pouncy pictures almost make me giddy!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Great shots, gorgeous pups. Love the first and last shot.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Loveeee the name! Adorable puppies and wonderful photos!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LoveEcho said:


> Nikon babies??!


Yes, they are his sons


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so excited to watch them grow. Congrats!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So much cuteness in such little bodies. They are beautiful. Very nice stack in that next to the last picture. The puppy play pics are fantastic.Congratulations.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Grateful I get to watch a Nikon baby grow up... they are both gorgeous, but Legend looks like a stunning little red wolf pup. Congrats!!


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

What beautiful pups they be inseparable but what fun yoy will have watching them grow up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful puppy! I love his stack photo and the profile of him sitting, he's going to be so fun to watch grow up, Nikon is one of my favorites!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats, I look forward to hearing about their progress


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Such great pictures..such cute little puppies..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty puppy!! 
Love the second photo where he's gaiting. Nice movement.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Super adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are beautiful-love the play pictures


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Love those photos playing in the snow!!!! Nothing cuter than puppies playing! Very handsome sable boy! Is a from a working female??? or a sable showline female?

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So cute. Are you going to grow out the other pups or keep them as well?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous pups!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The mother is a sable working line (west German lines) female. I'm only keeping the sable one. The breeder was originally local but moved to TN right after the breeding. Mutual friends of ours were planning on getting the pick female, so they already had plans to travel and pick up their puppy. I was not originally going to get one but the other litter I was hoping for did not work out this fall so I changed my mind. My friends went to the breeder right before Christmas to get their female Anastazia and the breeder sent them back with her two pick males and is allowing us to grow out or help place the other. One home in particular I'm hoping pans out....


----------

